# Real Medicine (w.i.p)



## crampicide (Jan 7, 2012)

*This post is a work in progress, but I should have it done over the next few days and it will be able to be used as a complete guide.*

EDIT: A user brought up a good point. I would, before you continue reading, strongly suggest you do not take ANY of the medicine what-so-ever if you have not tested yourself for allergies to them and ESPECIALLY! if you are taking any synthetic drugs. Some herbs contain natural occuring hormones, vitamins and minerals.

I have posted quite some time ago a bare bones herbal remedy guide to common dis-eases. What a lot of people dont accept or know can be cured by plants are emotional disorders.

Mental dis-ease has negative feedback. When you think them, you imagine pills and sterile white doctors offices (I imagine). Some people are incurabe, simply because they do not want to be involved in treatments that require chemicals, side effects - OR ! the change in behavior due to the sudden impact of western medicine on the brain and they simply do not like how they drastically change their behavior and sometimes, world view.

So I am going to list off a few herbs, using proper treatment dosages, can change mental patterns that may be unhealthy and promote healthful thinking, naturally, because plants work with our bodies, not against them. Herbs also provide a remedy for sickness, and not just a bandaid.


Please note, a lot of herbs can be researched online. The reason I post this is from direct experience. I have been practicing the use of medicine plants for over 8 years and am pursuing it as a life-long goal. I would also like to say I am not a legal doctor, so what I say can be bullshit by law. Do not attempt any of these remedies unless you are doing it for yourself, and because you want to or are researching to try an alternative. If you have questions or a problem that is not listed, I am more than happy to answer you through PM on this website. If you have any corrections, or anything youd like to add, I would really love that too.

To be safe, when i injest plants I havent before, I will take a small amount and wait for any reaction that may be allergenic. I suggest you do the same if this is a common problem for you.

***Also, herbal treatments you always need to practice caution with! I would not recommend using them every single day unless its for a reason, or treating a viral or bacterial sickness. These are remedies for mental hang ups, that should not be taken if you are currently on something else. It is very important you know how to properly administer these plants to yourself, though I can provide a basic outline of their effects and effects used in parts with other herbs. For this reason, I would prefer not saying how often you should take them.

Here are about 3 common herbs that can help ease problems by themselves.

_GINKGO BIBOLA_

This is an herb that is not found native in the United States and is of the Eastern world, however it is cheap and easy to get in herbal stores or ordering online.

Ginkgo Bibola not only promotes healthy brain functionality, but acts as a catalyst (As well as cayenne pepper) for other herbs. ( i find that cayenne is better mixed with other herbs to actually treat viral or bacterial infefction) It is an excellent detox method to rid your brain of ADHD, anxiety, and anti depressant medication mixed in part with the herb chaparell. It is important to know most synthetic medications have a half life of up to 20 years (some even more) in the brain function and body.
Ginkgo Bibola can be taken in capsule form, tincture, or as a tea.


_RHODIOLA ROSA_

This is one of my favorite herbs. This plant is native to the United States and can be wild-crafted, or even grown at home.

Rhodiola is most commonly used to take the edge off stress and promote relaxation and a sense of well being. Rhodiola, like Ginko Bibola can promote a good foundation to being a positive outlook on your personal life if you stuggle with depression from a seemlingly unkown cause. I like to relate the effects of Rhodiola in high doses similar to marijuana, without the confusion. I would not reccomind taking this herb in large doses if you are not familiar with its effects and I definatley do not believe it should be taken recreationally.

Rhodiola can be taken as a tea (root, stem, foliage), capsule, or tincture (most effective) Some say it tastes foul and unaturally bitter, but I like it.

_LOBELIA_

Used to treat addictions. (specificall cigarettes) Can be used every time you are fighting a craving. For smoking related addictions, lobelia can be smoked, for injestion addictions it can be taken as tea.

_DAMIANA_
It is a male aphrodisiac (not female, a common misconception!) And has been used by many southern-hemisphere tribes for thousands of years in marriage rituals. Damiana used by females can promote sleep and help menstrual symptoms taken in pair with other herbs, though it is mainly a relaxant if you are under stress.

Damiana is best used in capsule form or tea, but can be taken as a tincture, or smoked (I prefer it as a smoke).


FORMULAS

STRESS #1 (basic formula)

- 4 tsp kava kava root
- 4 tsp damiana
- 2 tsp skullcap
- 1 tsp Rhodiola rosa
***Skullcap should not be taken by women with menstrual disorders, or if they may be pregnant. Skullcap promotes menstruation and is also a sex-surpressant!

As needed.
All ingredients in this tea can be bulk herb.

STRESS/DEPRESSION #2

- 2 tsp damiana
- 4 tsp St. Johns Wort
- 4 tsp Rhodiola Rosa
- 2 tsp Passion Hibuiscus Flower (or extract)
Soak in 8 oz hot water. Discontinue use if it makes you more sad.
Take to your discretion.

SEX SUPPRESSANT(male/female)

- 4 tblsp equal parts fresh sage leaf and skullcap
- 2 tblsp hops

Soak in 6 oz water, take when needed.

SEX STIMULANT (add 4 tsp damiana for males)

- 3 tsp basil leaf
- 3 tsp passion flower (hibuiscus)
- 2 tsp asparagus root
- diced ginger root

Soak in 6 oz water. Drink when needed.


INSOMNIA

A cup of chamomile tea usuall does the trick, but combined with different herbs can help if you are still restless.
These herbs can ease nerves, which can also help with nightmares. I suggest finding them in a store that sells herbal supplements and follow the instructions on the bottle.

-Valerian Root ( I like 2 tsp in 8 oz hot water)
-Skullcap (same as above. skullcap is more for nerves.)
-Black Walnut
-Hops

Take as needed.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 7, 2012)

_GINKGO BIBOLA _ isn't native to the u.s. but has made its way into many landscapes (its a type of tree).


----------



## crampicide (Jan 7, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> _GINKGO BIBOLA _ isn't native to the u.s. but has made its way into many landscapes (its a type of tree).


 


Yeah! I heard it is spreading on the east coast, and it actually is immune to a lot of toxins in the air and doesnt abosorb them...

you around any ginkgo trees?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 7, 2012)

Not at the moment that I'm aware of. I'll be by some in a couple weeks when I get back to SLO.


----------



## crampicide (Jan 7, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Not at the moment that I'm aware of. I'll be by some in a couple weeks when I get back to SLO.



How nice! I would love to be able to see them. Have fun in your travels


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2012)

Sweet post, I hope it gets completed soon!


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 7, 2012)

A lot of travellers use drugs, so it's irresponsible to advise taking an MAOI without warning of possible interactions...


----------



## thisisme (Jan 7, 2012)

mksnowboarder said:


> A lot of travellers use drugs, so it's irresponsible to advise taking an MAOI without warning of possible interactions...


agreed, but its also just as much the responsibility of the person using these rememdies to do their own research. if youre going to take responsibiility for your own health then do it fully or not at all.


----------



## trash diver (Jan 8, 2012)

Great post !  our ancestors accepted this knowledge as the truth. today western doctors dismiss it as being ineffective. Makes you wonder if western doctors really have their patients best interest in mind.(confused)


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a GREAT post and actually prompted me to finally sign up for the forums after lurking here for a few months, anyone have any idea on where to get Rhodila Rose in NYC or someone that can send me some would be greatly appreciated! i would NOT mind paying. Thank you. I just hate ordering things offline for numerous reasons.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 8, 2012)

crampicide said:


> It is important to know most synthetic medications have a half life of up to 20 years (some even more) in the brain and body.


 
You wanna provide a source for that information? 'Cause it's wrong...

mike


----------



## crampicide (Jan 9, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> This is a GREAT post and actually prompted me to finally sign up for the forums after lurking here for a few months, anyone have any idea on where to get Rhodila Rose in NYC or someone that can send me some would be greatly appreciated! i would NOT mind paying. Thank you. I just hate ordering things offline for numerous reasons.



I am happy you have been inspired to join this forum.
i have it in tincture and in bulk. PM me if youd like more info about it, or where to get it, or i would be happy to trade.///


----------



## crampicide (Jan 9, 2012)

mksnowboarder said:


> You wanna provide a source for that information? 'Cause it's wrong...
> 
> mike


 
Mike, forgive me if I am wrong but you seem to have the wrong idea behind my post.
are you a doctor? do you research alternative cures or western, at that?
do you have experience in treated medicated people at all for any amount of time?
do you care for helping people or just for the sake of argument do you project doubt?
is it wrong because you googled it?
have you been synthetically medicated? do you know any who suffer from being medicated?

f it is necessary at all for me to say: i can back up what i post from experience, years and years of treating and being treated.
see, my wish is not to argue with you, and my goal of this post was not to breed conflict. either people are interested in it, or they arent. perhaps if they are on drugs and kill themselves, then is their own beligerence and irresponsibility, not mine for sharing information.

for your sake, i did edit my post and suggest (if people are really as dumb as you think, but point noted) that people do not take any of these medicine if they are already taking drugs.


----------



## crampicide (Jan 9, 2012)

trash diver said:


> Great post !  our ancestors accepted this knowledge as the truth. today western doctors dismiss it as being ineffective. Makes you wonder if western doctors really have their patients best interest in mind.(confused)



Thank you for your feed back bro! what nation are you if you dont mind me asking?  

I definatley believe that some doctors do their work for the greater good. sadly most of the medicine we use is a temporary fix, not only that but a poison. most medication hasnt even been around long enough to learn the side effects and half-life of them. notice the recall commericals and growing health issues like cancer and other dis-ease that used to be smaller in numbers before people started relying on over the counter and script drugs in the mass amount they do today. this is a fact that an idiot would argue.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 9, 2012)

crampicide said:


> Mike, forgive me if I am wrong but you seem to have the wrong idea behind my post.
> are you a doctor? do you research alternative cures or western, at that?
> do you have experience in treated medicated people at all for any amount of time?
> do you care for helping people or just for the sake of argument do you project doubt?
> ...


 
You got me wrong, I'm not trying to pick a pointless fight, here. Medicine, biochem, and homeopathy are all hobbies of mine. I was a pre-med student (third year, audited higher level classes), but dropped out. Yes, I research alternative treatments,, and I can contribue some things to this thread if I feel motivated. Yes, I have experience with "medicated people," in that I've worked in a psychiatrists office for two years, worked as a drug councilor (LOL), and read innumerable case studies involving conditions that interest me. I do care about helping people, and do so whenever I feel it's needed; but, more importantly, I care about *informing* people.

And googling things? Come on, first of all, I can recall from memory that every drug I've ever heard of has a half-life of hours or days, never 20 years. That sounds as valid as people saying acid stays in your spine forever. Go learn about hepatic metabolism, particularly cytochrome p-450 enzyme subsets. It's simple pharmacodynamics - your body either breaks it down or excretes it. Homeostasis, yo. And yeah, I've been medicated in many ways for many conditions, and know others have as well.

It's not that I don't appreciate what you're doing, helping people deal with medical/psychiatric conditions independently - I exclusively self medicate, and never see doctors - it's that I don't appreciate you giving people false medical information that may influence their judgment, and I don't appreciate you offering treatment options that only list the positive aspects. Yeah, people should do their own research, but they're probably not going to. "Oh, I'm suffering from this self-diagnosed problem, and this person on the internet tells me I should ingest these random substances to cure it - good enough for me!" is more how it'd go.

Now, enough arguing, if I post further here, it'll be positive contributions. Maybe in return, you can just be more careful what information you provide, considering your audience.

mike


----------



## crampicide (Jan 9, 2012)

mksnowboarder said:


> You got me wrong, I'm not trying to pick a pointless fight, here. Medicine, biochem, and homeopathy are all hobbies of mine. I was a pre-med student (third year, audited higher level classes), but dropped out. Yes, I research alternative treatments,, and I can contribue some things to this thread if I feel motivated. Yes, I have experience with "medicated people," in that I've worked in a psychiatrists office for two years, worked as a drug councilor (LOL), and read innumerable case studies involving conditions that interest me. I do care about helping people, and do so whenever I feel it's needed; but, more importantly, I care about *informing* people.
> 
> And googling things? Come on, first of all, I can recall from memory that every drug I've ever heard of has a half-life of hours or days, never 20 years. That sounds as valid as people saying acid stays in your spine forever. Go learn about hepatic metabolism, particularly cytochrome p-450 enzyme subsets. It's simple pharmacodynamics - your body either breaks it down or excretes it. Homeostasis, yo. And yeah, I've been medicated in many ways for many conditions, and know others have as well.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for clarifying your knowledge. Why didnt you just say so to begin with?
Wow, sounds like you sure know all your facts!  How could I possibly question a medical student. I could kiss your feet right now!

Alright Mike, it is impressive the work that you have done, and your progression in an institution and direct experience (as well as personal). Really.
Im not trying to discredit you, but I think every human being is entitled to a way of taking care of their bodies as they see fit, as well as what lifestyles they choose_. It is up to the individual._
Westernized medicine does not work for everyone, and in a lot of cases I've seen it do worse, but never in my life (direct experience) have I see someone get more than hives as a reaction to herbs (In most cases it is echinacea, chamomile or hops family) (Also, I have stated numerous times above it is very important to research the herbs, and know how to properly administrate them to the self.) Mind you, there are indeed herbs taht exist that can kill a man but I have not posted any, and dare not to.

Hm... fatalities caused by syththetic medicine...do I even have to go there? Not to mention all the horrific side effects? Recalled drugs?

Herbs are slow working, and gentle on your body. They give you plenty of warning before they start disagreeing with you. Id rather shit water for a week from a little too much chaparell than take months off my life treating a bacterial infection with methylprednisolone.

It is clear that your medicine and my medicine practice is very different. That is okay.  You can say you look into ""holistic"" practice, however- my People have since the begining of time and still do so, and with miraculous results. I am not blindy spilling out information. ( i would not disagree, you have probably seen miracles in your practice as well)

Again, all I offer is a look onto the surface of herbal benefits (and of course I accept, there is always a reverse side to things). Im not trying to paint a new-age happy-rainbow-herbal-portrait-of-god-like healing andn liberatio. Im not telling anyone to do shit.

Herbs are real tools, with real results, that have less consequence. (I believe.)
Information on herbal treatment is everywhere. Why arent you going to the source if you disagree with "alternative" medicine so much? What proof do you have that discredits me from a ph.D who wrote a book.

You have a point, but I think youre are being indulgent and dramatic.

See, to me if you wanna pull the mightier than thou card, you could be just some random person on the internet (I believe we are all real people, and we are not random and there is a person behind the pixels), suggesting to be gung-ho without question or alternative to a heavy subject that I believe a lot of people in North America (atleast in certain communities) are fighting against: Dangerous medication and chemicals, multi-billion dollar pharmacutical companies that get rich off making us sicker, this is one of the biggest life lines this "institution" has us all by balls by and it will grow and grow until theres no money left, which in either scenario if we run out of our precious chemicals, or if theres no money it is important to learn where real medicine comes from. You say you study medicine, but if you truley knew the herbs you say you know, you wouldnt have taken the liberty of trying to tear them down.


----------



## Firefly (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge, especially interested in Rhodiola Rosea. Going to look for it when I pass through Colorado.


----------



## finn (Jan 23, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> _GINKGO BIBOLA _isn't native to the u.s. but has made its way into many landscapes (its a type of tree).


I've seen those trees in NYC and DC. They're not terribly common, not not rare either, but as for other locations I have not been keeping track. They're used for ornamentals so don't expect to see them while camping. They're the easiest to spot in the fall, since all the leaves change color from green to yellow at the same time and then pretty much shed them at the same time. I've munched on a few leaves on occasion.


----------

